# fermo restando che



## kyle foley

Se più soci aventi diritto dichiarano di esercitare il diritto di prelazione, la quota offerta in prelazion viene ripartita tra i soci che hanno esercitato la prelazione, proporzionalmente alle quote di capitale possedute,

This is the part I don't get

fermo restando che la prelazione deve essere,

The rest is clear:

 in ogni caso esercitata per l'intera quota in vendita.


----------



## Jana337

Fermo restando - subject to; while something else has to hold, too.

Jana


----------



## angelabonora

kyle foley said:
			
		

> Se più soci aventi diritto dichiarano di esercitare il diritto di prelazione, la quota offerta in prelazione viene ripartita tra i soci che hanno esercitato la prelazione, proporzionalmente alle quote di capitale possedute,
> 
> This is the part I don't get
> 
> fermo restando che la prelazione deve essere, in ogni caso esercitata per l'intera quota in vendita.


Non mi sbaglio qui si parla di nuova emissione di capitale, o aumento di capitale, divisa in quote sociali uguali, che possono essere acquistate in *prima* istanza dai soci già esistenti all'interno della società. I soci possono avere  certificati di prelazione proporzionali alle quote già in loro possesso. Possono quindi esercitare questa prelazione nell'acquisizione delle nuove quote sociali. Ovviamente se i soci già esistenti all'interno della società dichiarano di usufruire della possibilità di prelazione l'intero pacchetto di quote, cioè la nuova emissione, deve essere completamente acquisita. Normalmente ciò si verifica nelle società *chiuse* nelle quali aumenti di capitali, non vengono proposti a risparmiatori/acquirenti esterni.

Stai traducendo dall'italiano all'inglese?  Allora sarebbe meglio che ti fornissi di un  codice civile Italiano e di un buon testo di diritto commerciale ed uno di tecnica finanziaria in italiano. La terminologia è molto ostica in quel campo. Inoltre le leggi tra paese e paese non sempre partano dalla stessa normativa. Comunque se traduci dall'italiano devi fare riferimento alla legislazione italiana in materia, legislazione molto vasta.
Buon lavoro e saluti cari
Angela


----------



## kyle foley

Thank you for your long reply.  While it's true that legal terminology can be difficult I am just providing a rough draft that an editor can brush up.


----------



## wieland

Se più soci aventi diritto dichiarano di esercitare il diritto di prelazione, la quota offerta in prelazion viene ripartita tra i soci che hanno esercitato la prelazione, proporzionalmente alle quote di capitale possedute,
fermo restando che la prelazione deve essere,
in ogni caso esercitata per l'intera quota in vendita.

Well...
When a company proposes to issue new shares, existing shareholders may have the right to be offered a pro-rata part of the new shares before they can be offered to new shareholders.
 
Your text means that if such shareholders (=soci aventi diritto di prelazione) confirm their resolve to buy the new shares, said shares (=la quota offerta in prelazione) will indeed be sold to them (surprising, huh?) pro-rata (=proporzionalmente alle quote di capitale possedute), BUT the whole amount of offered shares must be bought. In other words you may end up by having to buy more shares than you wished, if many of the existing shareholders do NOT want to buy the new shares they are being offered.


----------



## toran

Hi posters,
any suggestion on how to translate this sentence into English:

Fermo restando quando espresso e contemplato negli articoli xxxxx

I have 2 hypothesis:

abiding by what articles xxxxxx express and contemplate
sticking to what expressed and contemplated in articles xxxxx

Being an official document, I need the correct formula (it is a commercial agreement).

Thank you to everybody

Anna


----------



## Jana337

In English, articles do not contemplate. They provide or stipulate. 

Common formulations: 
Without prejudice to the provisions of article ..., ...
... shall not prejudice the provisons of article ...

It would be easier with a complete sentence.


----------



## toran

thank you Jana,
the sentence 'is' almost complete: 

Fermo restando quanto espresso e contemplato dagli articoli ****, CLIENT will have esclusive right to....

Your suggestion does indeed make sense!
thank you again
Anna


----------



## tense

Tante parole ma non ho capito per niente come si traduce "Fermo restando" in inglese!

Qualcuno mi può aiutare?


----------



## Xilit

*I*t being understood that ...


----------



## Necsus

L'Hazon suggerisce:
_restando fermo che..._, provided that...


----------



## Tristano

Strano, allora, che "fermo restando" non richieda il congiuntivo-- Se ha quasi lo stesso significato di "a patto che"....

?

...fermo restando che non ci siano dubbi al riguardo

Cosa ne pensate?

Tristano


----------



## Necsus

Tristano said:


> Cosa ne pensate?


Mah, il DeMauro suggerisce:
_fermo restando_, restando valido, essendo stabilito: _ferma restando la nostra proposta, lascio a voi la decisione finale_, _fermo restando che non piova, ci vediamo venerdì._

Direi che il significato può variare a seconda del contesto e della costruzione: principalmente vuol dire appunto 'stabilito (che)', 'assodato (che)', 'dato per scontato (che)', 'considerato valido' e non c'è alcun bisogno del congiuntivo, però (più raramente) può assumere anche il significato, riferito al futuro, di 'purché', 'sempre che', 'a patto che', e in tal caso il congiuntivo è naturalmente d'uopo.


----------



## furs

Personalmente rendo l'espressione 'fermo restando' in due modi:
1) se posso, giro la frase. Ad esempio: Fermo restando quanto ho detto, potrei... = What I said earlier still holds.  I might however...
2) altrimenti, e specialmente in un contesto meno colloquiale  -- come nel caso proposto in origine nel vecchio thread -- uso l'espressione, leggermente 'legalese', 'with the proviso that'.


----------



## Blitman

Hi people! I've been translating Italian to English for almost 15 years now, and EVERY time I get stuck on this expression. The context is irrelevant, but usual something like: "in questo caso, fermo restando sopra (le premesse), i termini e conditions of this contract shall remain unchanged.......
I think if we find a solution it would help a lot of people!
Sometimes I manage to translate it like this: 
"The conditions set forth above being understood, the terms and conditions...etc..."
Opinions?
Thanking you all in advance for your sacrificed ganglions......
Blitman


----------



## Nerino

I see that tha WR dictionary translates this expression with "it being understood". In some cases I think that a sentence introduced by "whilst" or "without prejudice to" might be an alternative.


----------



## Margherita2001

Hi!  
Could "fermo restando" also be simply translated as "with"?  An example:
"In caso di inadempimento dell'ORGANIZZATORE alle obbligazioni di cui al presente contratto quest'ultimo verserà all'ARTISTA una penale di ammontare pari al compenso indicato all'art.X fermo restando il diritto di richiedere il risarcimento di ogni ulteriore danno subito".
My attempt:
"Should the ORGANIZER not fulfil his obligations, in accordance to this agreement, he will have to pay the ARTIST a penalty amounting to the remuneration mentioned in art.X, *with the right to claim further suffered damages"*

Do you think "*with*" here is sufficient? Thank you.


----------



## furs

My 2 cents:

In case the organizer failed to fulfil his obligations as set forth herewith, he shall pay a penalty charge to the ARTIST, the amount of which shall be equal to the remuneration contemplated by section X. This shall not affect the artist's right to request compensation for damages suffered in consequence of this failure.


----------



## chicagov

Can anyone help me with this?  I have included the text I must translate as well as what I was able to come up with.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!
---
 ---

b) Fatto salvo il disposto del Codice Penale soggiace alla stessa sanzione amministrativa di cui alla lettera a) chi, anche per solo fine scientifico o didattico, effettua esperimenti su animali vivi.

This is what I got here:

b) The Penal Code applies the same penalty to anyone who carries out experiments on living animals even just for scientific or teaching purposes.​


----------



## iConnekt

Since I see that your native language is English, I assume you do not want to know "how to translate in English" but more "what does this Italian phrase actually mean?". If that's the case, what you write is basically correct. On item 2, the "fermo restando il disposto" is one of those b.s. phrases which just means "on top of what is already in the Penal Code", meaning that this legislation is added to the existing, doesn't substitute it. Further on, for "crudeltà" (cruelty) I would use something like "mistreat" of animals instead than "torture" which is a stronger word.


----------



## Einstein

A common translation, which might work here, is "without prejudice to...".


----------



## King Crimson

I think also "Notwithstanding the provisions of...", see this one: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1275101


----------



## Vekkio

chicagov said:


> a) Sono sopratutto proibiti - fermo restando il disposto del Codice Penale - gli atti crudeli su animali, l'impiego di animali che per vecchiaia, ferite o malattie non siano più idonei a lavorare, l'abbandono di animali domestici, le sevizie nel trasporto del bestiame, l'accecamento degli uccelli. E' altrettanto proibita qualsiasi forma di crudeltà nell' utilizzazione di animali.Chiunque non ottemperi alle suddette
> disposizioni soggiace alla sanzione amministrativa del pagamento di una somma da lire 100.000 a lire 1.000.000.​
> This is where I am having the most trouble:​
> a) It is above all prohibited – abiding by what is set out in the Penal Code– to inflict cruelty on animals, to employ animals that are too old, wounded or sick to work, to abandon domestic animals, to torture in the transportation of livestock, ???​


 
...to blind birds. Is equally prohibited any sort of cruelty in utilizing animals. Whoever do not comply with the above regulations will be subject to an administrative sanction, which consist of the penalty of lire 100.000 to lire 1.000.000.

(I hope thet the meaning is clearer, even if it's not a formal, legal English)



chicagov said:


> b) Fatto salvo il disposto del Codice Penale, soggiace alla stessa sanzione amministrativa di cui alla lettera a) chi, anche per solo fine scientifico o didattico, effettua esperimenti su animali vivi.


 
Maybe a comma here can help you to understand: this is the same meaning of the sentence (1); and chi... is the subject of soggiace...


----------



## chicagov

Dear iConnekt, Einstein, King Crimson, and Vekkio

Thank you so much.  All of your answers are greatly appreciated and really helped clear up the meaning of the text.

chicagov


----------



## Pailander

What exactly is the meaning of "fermo restando".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ste_72

Can you insert the sentence in a context?


----------



## Pailander

Here the complete sentence:

Fermo restando l’importo a corpo contrattualmente previsto verranno utilizzati per la​redazione dei SAF i seguenti criteri.

Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## Astropolyp

_Fermo restando (che)_=it being understood (that).


----------



## Einstein

Pailander, the title of the thread suggests that you think "fermo" is a part of the verb "fermare". It's not a verb but an adjective.


----------



## Pailander

Yes Einstein, I noticed it when I received the explanation from Astrolyp. Any how, thanks so much.


----------



## furs

... and always check if there are any previous threads on the same subject -- there's more than one in this case, e.g. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=109770


----------



## mafalda317

ciascuna parte dovrá comunicare tempestivamente all'altra la eventuale modifica degli indirizzi o dei nominativi sudetti, fermo restando che in caso di omessa rettifica le comunicazioni pervenute si intenderanno correttamente ricevute da uno dei sudetti rappresentati sebbene cessati dalla carica...

Please help!! I don't need the literal translation, but I need someone please to explain what this means 'cause Im' kind of lost here...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## annapo

mafalda317 said:


> ciascuna parte dovrá comunicare tempestivamente all'altra la eventuale modifica degli indirizzi o dei nominativi sudetti, *fermo restando che in caso di omessa rettifica le comunicazioni pervenute si intenderanno correttamente ricevute da uno dei sudetti rappresentati sebbene cessati dalla carica...*
> 
> Please help!! I don't need the literal translation, but I need someone please to explain what this means *'cause Im' kind of lost here...*
> 
> Thanks in advance...


 
Non sono certa di aver compreso il tuo dubbio. E' la parte in neretto?


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno a tutti!

Anche io alle prese con "fermo restando" e le risposte qui sopra non so perché ma non mi suonano bene, per cui, prima di adottarle, vorrei un parere da Voi!

*Contesto:*

riprendendo una mail da me inviata ieri, devo dire al ricevente che fermo restando quanto detto ieri aggiungo alcuni commenti....ovvero, i nuovi commenti si aggiungono solo a quanto detto ieri e non sostituiscono la mail già inviata.

*La frase:*

Fermo restando quanto detto nella mail qui sotto riportata, vi allego il documento XXX in modo tale che possiate valutarne l'utilità nel caso che ci impegna

*Mio tentativo:*
(non so, forse...) set aside what said in my previous email enclosed here below, please find the document XXXX here attached and check if it could be useful for you in respect of this issue.

Commento:
molto probabilmente il mio tentativo fa vomitare, per cui sappiate che lo si può stravolgere tranquillamente, se può tornare utile!

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao giginho, ti consiglio di consultare questa discussione, dove il tema è stato dibattuto ampiamente, poi se hai ancora dei dubbi ci risentiamo...


----------



## giginho

Ciao King,

Grazie per il link! Quindi tu pensi che possa starci:

Subject to what was told in my previous email.....


----------



## King Crimson

No, non lo scriverei così (però sentiamo anche altri). Intanto farei una premessa e poi una distizione: la premessa è che, come puoi aver visto nell'altra discussione, la traduzione di "fermo restando" (o "fatto salvo" che è quasi equivalente) è piuttosto infida, come dimostrano i numerosi interventi e il fatto che non si sia arrivati ad una traduzione "universale". La distinzione è che mentre in ambito legale (dove si usa molto questa formula) ci sono un paio di proposte che secondo me (e non solo secondo me) vanno bene, queste stesse proposte non sono utilizzabili in contesti più informali, come mi sembra di capire sia quello della tua email.
In questo caso mi allontanerei totalmente da un tentativo di traduzione più o meno letterale, e direi qualcosa del tipo: _as a follow up to / following up on my email below, please find attached the document XXXX, so that you can evaluate if it can be used in this case / in the matter at hand_. (Non sono sicuro di quello che intendi per "caso che ci impegna" e quindi ho usato una traduzione generica e, inoltre, la parte che viene dopo XXX si può scrivere in molti modi diversi).
In questo modo la nuova email viene vista come una prosecuzione/completamento della precedente e quindi, implicitamente, ne conferma i contenuti.


----------



## giginho

Grazie mille King! Mi piace as a follow up to!


----------



## Alessandrino

giginho said:


> Grazie mille King! Mi piace as a follow up to!


_Further to what..._ va anche meglio, forse.


----------



## CJosie

Your translation is correct, but what does it have to do with 'fermo restando'? The others deviated form the topic, I see.


----------



## Einstein

I agree. "Further to" is not a translation of "Fermo restando". "Further to..." means "Adding something to..." or "As a logical continuation of..."; it doesn't indicate a contrast. "Fermo restando" means that what I'm going to say (or have just said) does not cancel or modify what I said previously.


----------



## King Crimson

Yes, but the response by Alessandrino was not to the OP but to a new question in post #37, where "fermo restando che" deviates from its usual meaning (and I would also recommend to read my post #40 for a further explanation).
This is the curse of these long threads, where new questions crop up everywhere under the same heading


----------



## Alessandrino

You're both right, but have a look at post #37 to which I was replying. It seems that giginho was trying to say something along the lines of _in addition to what I told yesterday, please note that_.


----------



## Einstein

Yes, I did read post #37. I still think it's not a good translation, but it's true that in giginho's email it doesn't really change the general effect. We can call it a loose translation.


----------



## CPA

Agree with KC. You can't use "without prejudice to" in an informal email, which is what "fermo restando" means in this particular case.


----------



## tsoapm

mafalda317 said:


> ciascuna parte dovrá comunicare tempestivamente all'altra la eventuale modifica degli indirizzi o dei nominativi sudetti, fermo restando che in caso di omessa rettifica le comunicazioni pervenute si intenderanno correttamente ricevute da uno dei sudetti rappresentati sebbene cessati dalla carica...


I don’t see much chance of getting a translation attempt at this stage, but I’m thinking that in certain contexts, perhaps ‘though’ could be enough:

though in the event that a correction is not made…


----------



## CJosie

Though 'though' would fit, context needs something stronger in the sense of 'the speaker reserves the right to.........if a correction is not made'


----------



## EngAssist

Can someone help me make sense of this very long sentence:

In caso di raggruppamenti, a tutti i componenti del gruppo è riconosciuta, a parità di titoli e diritti, la paternità delle proposte e del progetto concorrente, fermo restando il versamento del premio da parte dell’Ente Banditore al solo soggetto capogruppo, che regolerà separatamente i propri rapporti con i membri.

 I feel rather uncertain about my understanding of the part: a paternità delle proposte e del progetto concorrente, fermo restando il versamento del premio da parte dell’Ente Banditore al solo soggetto capogruppo.

So here is my very clumsy attempt:
In the case of groups, all the members of the group are recognised, with the same titles and rights, authorship of the proposals and the competing project, it being understood that the prize will be paid to the group leader who will be responsible for the respective ratio to each member.


----------



## King Crimson

Yes, in this context "it being understood" is the best translation, in my opinion. Note, though, that "rapporti" here doesn't mean "ratio", that bit of the sentence just means that the group leader will be responsible for sharing the prize with other members based on their internal agreements.

EDIT: typo corrected.


----------



## giginho

Ciao EngAssist,

I do agree with KC, anyway, what about: fermo restando = without prejudice ?


----------



## EngAssist

Thank you guys. Yes KC, I was sure I didn't quite understand the part of "rapporti".


----------



## King Crimson

giginho said:


> Ciao EngAssist,
> 
> I do agree with KC, anyway, what about: fermo restando = without prejudice ?



Ciao giginho,
hai letto tutti i post di questo lungo thread? Se si, avrai visto che (i) "without prejudice" è già stato suggerito ripetutamente e (ii) non esiste una traduzione universale e quindi "without prejudice" andrà bene in un certo contesto, ma non in tutti i casi


----------

